# Why am I "swerving"? Worn ball joints??



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Okay, I have a '93 Sentra. This is my second Sentra and the second one that acts this way. When I am driving at high speeds, I can feel the car shifting around the lane as if it cant stay straight. Hit a bump.... I'm all over the road. If I brake abruptly or suddenly let off the gas from high speeds (65+), the car does it's swerve routine again. (But the struts are good) This does not feel safe at all, and someone mentioned to me that it could be the ball joints seperating from the control arm?? Since I know little in this area are there any surefire ways to know what it could be?? Do these sound like characteristics of worn ball joints or something else or both? Suggestions, please???...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's the tiny wheels and tires.


----------



## siliconmatrix (Feb 25, 2004)

It's called torquesteer, the cv axles are of different lengths, the longer one will flex more then the short one. You may notice when you get on it the car wants to put you in the lane left of you.....this is normal get used to it and compensate for it. 3/4 throttle and under you should be pretty safe from it throwing you into a whole different lane and when you decellerate let of the gas gradually, should prevent it from going into the right lane....


----------

